# Anyone know any larger scorpions able to buy in Australia?



## Justblayzee (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello I want to know if anyone knows of any large scorpions we can get in Australia large as in 3" or bigger that are able to buy pretty easily. I did look for a thread but didn't find any. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Hornets inverts (Jan 22, 2012)

Urodacus elongatus,Urodacus macrurus, Urodacus yaschenkoi and Liocheles karschi all get close to or just over 3"


----------



## Justblayzee (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you!, do you know any where to buy them from?


----------



## Hornets inverts (Jan 23, 2012)

shouldnt have included Liocheles karschii, i'm not even sure its still in the hobby and if it is, its rare as hens teeth. The other 3 can be purchased from pretty much anywhere scorpions are sold


----------



## fergo81 (Jan 26, 2012)

Elongatus is pretty the biggest you can legally own as a pet in Australia, Urodacus Excellens grows larger and is said to be Australia's largest but cannot be legally owned as a pet. The professional shot is of the Excellens and the other 
is my Elongatus Female.


----------



## Justblayzee (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone I tracked down a elongatus for $20 so I'm pretty sure I'll get that.


----------



## Kaiser Scorpion (Jan 26, 2012)

U. elongatus is one of my dreams.
Probably it is the most interesting Australian scorpion as pet.
Where did you find an adult for only 20 $?

Some Australian sellers told me that it is outlaw to export Australian scorpions to Europe. Is it correct?


----------



## fergo81 (Jan 26, 2012)

$20 Is a great buy, I got my girl for only $30 from a collector, I would have paid around $70 in a pet store. The Elongatus is known as The Flinders Range scorpion from South Australian Outback. There are alot of them around as people breed them and sell babies for around $15. Import is illegal yes unfortunately  And the way our 
laws are set up I doubt many Australian inverts can be exported.


----------



## Justblayzee (Jan 26, 2012)

I got it off a guy named Paul, it's only 30mm at the moment. How much bigger will it grow?


----------



## fergo81 (Jan 27, 2012)

Well over 100mm mate from mouth to stinger when fully grown, The males will grow slightly longer as it has a longer metasoma they need for sexual encounters to calm the female by stinging her on the chela finger, before the female grows tired of him and kills and eats him lol. The female grow slightly shorter but are very wide and   bulky across the mesosoma and look huge especially when gravid.


----------



## Hornets inverts (Jan 29, 2012)

excellens are perfectly legal to own, all native scorps are legal to own, just with some species its very difficult to get permits or to find collectors in the area's. My mate collected a bunch of excellens but released them before i ever knew he had them


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 30, 2012)

How long from mouth to aculeus do excellens get in general?   Think I just found some info in a language I don't know, but looks like around 11-12 cm(?)


----------



## fergo81 (Jan 30, 2012)

Up to 14-16cm have been recorded for Excellens females mate, The Elongatus average from 10-12cm. I will rephrase what I said before, Excellens are legal but they would be a bitch to actually get your hands without a permit or know someone,as would 
the illusive Urodacus Megamastigus from Western Australia and more I'm sure from the Urodacinae family as well. I wish Australia laws would loosen up a bit.. It's too restricted on imports and exports. If any fellow Aussies read this or anyone really for that   matter lol tell me your opinion on the state of affairs when it comes to Australian laws and importing and exporting inverts.


----------



## richoman3 (Jan 30, 2012)

as mentioned elongatus is the largest you will be able to purchase, excellens could be made legal but getting a permit is VERY hard, lowei gets close to its size but since its from WA its out of the question to keep.
in australia we can NOT import or export inverts out of our country


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 30, 2012)

You ask for opinions, that's easy.  It's strange how such a large group, gov, etc. can get fanatical about an issue without some reason flowing into balance.  I've heard of people in the US having legal Australian animals but it obviously takes a lot to make that happen, I don't know the details.  Sometimes we are told animals are rare when they are not rare at all.  Sometimes they are just hard to find, hard to catch, and a more common reason people say an animal is rare is because the animals live where there are hardly any people.  So there is nobody catching the animal, it's easy to say they are rare then.  A few examples I can think of within my own experience has to do with the desert scorpion Diplocentrus whitei, D. lindo and the large centipede Scolopendra heros heros.  All of these were often stated as being rare on the internet but ime, they are common in their native habitat, it's just that hardly anybody lives out there to see them!  It's only for that reason they are kind of rare in the hobby.  So where is all this "environmentalism train" coming from?  It's being esp. influenced by the United Nations since they adopted a global environmental document called Agenda 21 in the early 1990's.  Look it up if you want to know more about it.  From it comes the carbon taxing and the explosive growth of environmental groups on steroids.  There are even some people wanting to scream at others for walking on grass because they think you might kill a grasshopper or something else, like an aphid or caterpillar, believe it or not, I heard some guy complaining about it on the radio.  I do believe in some regulation of course, but I think we are now letting too few people make huge decisions having to do with the whole planet.


----------



## Hornets inverts (Jan 30, 2012)

richoman3 said:


> as mentioned elongatus is the largest you will be able to purchase, excellens could be made legal but getting a permit is VERY hard, lowei gets close to its size but since its from WA its out of the question to keep.
> in australia we can NOT import or export inverts out of our country


Getting a permit is actually very easy, just a matter of finding someone who can collect, my mate had no issues getting a permit for 20 odd excellens but due to time constraints he released the 10 or so he had collected and is unable to collect any more for a while

---------- Post added 01-30-2012 at 09:52 PM ----------




fergo81 said:


> Up to 14-16cm have been recorded for Excellens females mate, The Elongatus average from 10-12cm. I will rephrase what I said before, Excellens are legal but they would be a bitch to actually get your hands without a permit or know someone,as would
> the illusive Urodacus Megamastigus from Western Australia and more I'm sure from the Urodacinae family as well. I wish Australia laws would loosen up a bit.. It's too restricted on imports and exports. If any fellow Aussies read this or anyone really for that   matter lol tell me your opinion on the state of affairs when it comes to Australian laws and importing and exporting inverts.


I do agree with the laws regarding importing invertebrates and reptiles into australia, in some groups we have some amazing species (others we have bugger all compared to os) that are found nowhere else in the world, its not worth the risk of introducing new pests or diseases.


As for the laws regarding collection of wild inverts in aust, i believe they are way too loose, in my opinion commercial collection should be illegal nation wide, too much greed taking advantage of our native animals


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 30, 2012)

The export issue might be taken care of through breeding programs there if people were that motivated.  I bet there are some aren't there?  But there would probably be the problem of people claiming their animals are farmed and not collected.  I can't think of a way to prove they weren't farmed.  In theory, inverts generally recover their range population easily due to the number of offspring they have but that commercial collecting can get really bad.  Herps and mammals though, their populations get in trouble much faster.  This fairly recent global environment idea is being taught in schools more and more(thanks to Agenda 21) so I think there is a generation coming that are going to have the mindset for it.  The pure idealist thinking is that no wildlife should be disturbed and none should be moved to any other area, to no other country, because it simply belongs where it is.  I can't say that there isn't an argument for it, comes down to opinions, points of view and details about it all I guess.  Besides the global influence of the UN, some of the influence also come from The Club of Rome, they have their own website also if people want to check it out.  Anyway, this seems to be the direction environmentalism in global politics is going.  So it's the reason I've tried to get my hands on my favs and trying to breed them.  But just like everything else, it may get very extreme but then people may back off and ease up a bit over the years about it, who knows.  It wouldn't surprise me if Africa gets much more strict about exporting P. imperators sooner or later, talk about commercial collecting!, I heard it's crazy over there.


----------



## Hornets inverts (Jan 31, 2012)

Export is legal, a number of australian t's have been legally exported to the states but its a very difficult and time consuming process to be able to do that. As you said an issue is people claiming to be selling captive bred stock when in reality its just wild caught, we do have that problem here which to me is a real pain as i'm quite against the commercial collection of scorpions and spiders, i would love to see more people putting effort into captive breeding rather than selling wild caught just to make some money. Its not a sustainable practice, there are species that were once commonly available as wild caught that seem to no longer be in the hobby due to no one making an effort to produce captive bred


----------



## fergo81 (Jan 31, 2012)

I couldn't agree more with what you are saying mate and thank you for the insight. In my State people have had enough of the
local government and I have a feeling things will be shaken up soon in the next election. The sad thing is I don't think there will be much change of views on environmentalism over here. Our government seems hell bent on selling off everything Australian 
and if we don't get the bitch in charge out she will most likely try to sell the entire State to the highest foreign bidder.

---------- Post added 01-31-2012 at 05:13 PM ----------

@ Hornets, all I'm saying is too much red tape and bullshit involved and local breeders don't see incentive when we are limtited 
to only a handful of natives.

---------- Post added 01-31-2012 at 05:15 PM ----------

@ Hornets, all I'm saying is too much red tape and bullshit involved and local breeders don't see incentive when we are limtited 
to only a handful of natives.


----------



## richoman3 (Jan 31, 2012)

fergo81 said:


> ]@ Hornets, all I'm saying is too much red tape and bullshit involved and local breeders don't see incentive when we are limtited
> to only a handful of natives.



ermmm what?
we have a very large diversity of inverts here?
how is 55 species of scorps and counting a handful ?


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 31, 2012)

I thought he meant that people over there are only allowed to keep certain species, just a few(?)  I don't understand the situation over there, are you not allowed to keep native invert species there?  I don't think there is a state here in the US that doesn't allow keeping native inverts, but it has started in some places with reptiles and amphibians.  Doing that with inverts here is hard to imagine.


----------



## fergo81 (Feb 1, 2012)

How many of the 55 are common to the hobby?


----------



## richoman3 (Feb 1, 2012)

Galapoheros said:


> I thought he meant that people over there are only allowed to keep certain species, just a few(?)  I don't understand the situation over there, are you not allowed to keep native invert species there?  I don't think there is a state here in the US that doesn't allow keeping native inverts, but it has started in some places with reptiles and amphibians.  Doing that with inverts here is hard to imagine.


we cant keep inverts from WA or NT without a permit (WA is impossible to get one though, as john said, hard to find someone in NT to collect)

fergo bout 36 mate ..


----------

